
How Our Primary Source of News & Information Changed in the last 200+ Years - peter123
http://www.labnol.org/internet/timeline-of-news-and-information-sources/8610/
======
potatolicious
Interesting link, but I'd be wary of anyone trying to predict large-scale
social trends for the next decade - podcasts may (and IMHO is likely) not
exist by the year 2020.

The danger with these historical trending sort of articles is that recent
history generally has a finer grain of detail, whereas things further back are
just lumped into generic categories like "newspapers and magazines". This
results in a skewed perspective that fails to appreciate the nuances of media
at the time, and also injects a sort of self-importance ("look at how quickly
things are evolving!") to our view of the world today.

------
GavinB
The graphs are beautiful, but where is the information coming from? As far as
I can tell it's just guesswork.

One major oversight is that even today we still get a large portion of news
from the "local marketplace." It's just that now it's people chatting in
workplaces and schools.

------
solutionyogi
Why not link to the original article directly?

